# Accadono cose strane...login e sendmail

## trespass

Una cosa mi lascia ancora perplesso dopo 25 anni: la mattina accendi il computer e ti ritrovi cose strane sul monitor. Vi spiego. 

Dopo aver caricato il kernel e prima del login di kdm, linux mi mostra un file di configurazione (come se lanciassi less) che per mia ignoranza non riesco ad individuare, vi posso solo dire che termina (perchè è l'unica riga che riesco a leggere) con DECLARE -x ROOTPATH e l'elenco delle dir del path.Che file è?E perchè me lo "legge" all'avvio?    :Confused: 

Cosa ancora più strana e che mi ripete all'infinito sulla console l'errore: 

```
Sendmail: cannot open mail:25
```

anche questo, che cavolo di errore è?Come lo correggo?   :Shocked: 

grazie per l'interessamento...

max

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

 *trespass wrote:*   

> Cosa ancora più strana e che mi ripete all'infinito sulla console l'errore: 
> 
> ```
> Sendmail: cannot open mail:25
> ```
> ...

 

Hai SSMTP configurato male, oppure non configurato affatto. Guarda e correggi mailhub e hostname nel file /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## Peach

t'oh!

anche a me viene fuori di tanto in tanto...

ma ti assicuro che io sendmail nn lo uso e nn l'avrei nemmeno installato.. se avessi saputo che si installava a mia insaputa... argh  :Very Happy: 

cmq sistemerò

(toglierlo ?)

----------

## cerri

Non e' sendmail, e' ssmtp, che chiama il suo eseguibile sendmail per compatibilita'.

```
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 2003-04-24 19:49 /usr/sbin/sendmail -> /usr/sbin/ssmtp
```

----------

